# Front nature strip



## Phillip97 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey guys, I'm wanting to make changes to my from nature strip during this summer now I've got some spare time. It's filled with weeds and the soil is very high in clay. My guess to fix this would be poison the whole area, box off around the tree, cultivate the soil so loosen it up then throw some seeds down. Just curious if that's the best way to do so. Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Not sure how much grass will grow in that area due to the shade from that tree plus the grass will be competing with the tree for water too. You will need at least 6-8 hours of sunlight for most grasses to grow well there.


----------



## fortyeightjake (Sep 8, 2020)

I think I would dig out a few inches and bring in some fresh compost mix and then seed.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Grass will grow in high clay content soil just fine, which makes me wonder if that is really the issue. I expect that there is a lot of shade, and the tree is sucking all the water out of the soil in the area making it very hard for grass to grow. Replacing the soil may help but may not be enough if the problem is the tree.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'll add foot traffic to the list of challenges. 
if you have people walking over that section it will add stress to the turf. when i see bare dirt spots like that, i think traffic might be an issue.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

poison is a strong word to say, roundup/glyphosate is actually a growth regulator used at high strength


----------

